# .eds - Datein bei e!Cockpit laden



## linchen (14 August 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ein Neuling und bekomme es einfach nicht hin bei e!Cockpit meine SPS erkennen zu lassen.
Naja erkannt hat er sie schon, aber um sie verwenden zu können, benögt es die Geräteinformation.
Wie vorgeschlagen über Datei-->Hilfe-->Update funktioniert das schonmal nicht.
Dann habe ich mir die eds.Datei von der Wagoseite runtergeladen. Nun will er aber auch die nicht in den Produktkatalog aufnehmen und gibt folgende Meldung: 

Das Gerät konnte nicht zum Produktkatalog hinzugefügt werden, da die Datei 750-881_1_1.eds' nicht zu einem CANopen-Gerät gehört.
Beachten Sie, dass momentan nur der Import von CANopen-Gerätebeschreibungsdateinen (*.eds, *.dcf) unterstützt wird.

Aber das ist doch eine eds-Datei gewesen?!

Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## lord2k3 (14 August 2015)

Mir wäre neu das der 881 eine canopen schnittstelle hat, und die meldung besagt nur canopen geräte.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wat84 (14 August 2015)

Man kann die 750-881 nicht mit ecockpit programmieren.
Nur die Serien 750-820x.

Für 750-88x braucht man Codesys 2.3 bzw. WAGO-I/O-PRO.


----------



## lord2k3 (18 August 2015)

Falls du auf die MODBUS register aus e!cockpit zugreifen willst müsstest du ein generic device nehmen.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

